# How to get a MMJ card?



## Cyproz (May 22, 2010)

So how does one get about getting a MMJ card in states like Oregon and Washington? Is it easy, or do they really check you for problems? I mean i have things like it takes me hours to fall alseep without pot, and i have a little bit of anxiety. Other then that i dont have any physical problems, maybe some lower back pain.


----------



## jmslee123 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have epilepsy, chronic back pain and anxiety.My suffering wife and I are always on the road, because his profession.We in Vermont and receive only marajuana health card.


----------

